# Μεταφραστικές υπηρεσίες & συμμόρφωση με τον ΓΚΠΔ



## oliver_twisted (Mar 16, 2018)

Καλησπέρα! Μήπως πήγε κανείς σας στην ημερίδα της ΠΕΜ σχετικά με τις επιπτώσεις του ΓΚΠΔ στις μεταφραστικές υπηρεσίες;

Και γενικά, επειδή φαίνεται ότι ίσως μας απασχολήσει (ιδίως όσους συνεργάζονται με μεταφραστικά γραφεία) ο αντίκτυπος της εφαρμογής του κανονισμού στις μεταφραστικές υπηρεσίες, μοιραστείτε ό,τι γνωρίζετε!

Ξεκινάω με αυτό:

Think about the amount of data you share with your Language Service Provider. It’s vital to ensure they are complying with all aspects of GDPR.

Are you operating in a GDPR member state?
Ensure your LSP operates in a member state that has signed up to the GDPR and complies with all the relevant regulations. This doesn’t just apply to the LSP itself, but to all sub-contractors too, such as linguists, and also to the jurisdictions in which the company’s servers are based.

Do you work within a secure translation management system?
It will no longer be possible – nor is it good practice – to allow your LSP to send your files for translation via an unsecured email address. A reputable LSP – and one which complies with the GDPR – will work within a secure translation management system where translators use a secure server-based environment to complete their work, and are unable to download any files to their personal devices.

Do you work with NDAs ?
Non-Disclosure Agreements are common practice for a lot of organisations, but they’re becoming more important than ever now. A Language Service Provider who refuses to sign an NDA, or does not already have their own in place, will not be complying with the GDPR. It is also important to ensure the linguists in question are also prepared to sign these agreements.

What security standards do you have in place?
Standards and accreditations are a sure-fire way of knowing that your LSP is reputable and compliant. You should be looking out for security accreditations such as ISO 27001 (information security). Your LSP should also be regularly training their staff in Data Protection, and should have up-to-date material with regards to this new standard.

Are your tools and technology secure?
Neither your organisation nor your LSP should be using free/open-source machine translation engines such as Google Translate, as you are giving the system a worldwide license to use, host, store and publish the content (definitely not GDPR compliant). Your LSP should be using a secure machine translation environment, which is only available to you and the LSP.[/B]


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2018)

Πήγα, όντας κι ένας εκ των ομιλητών. Ετοιμάζονται κάποιες σημειώσεις για να βγουν από τα όσα ειπώθηκαν στη συζήτηση (διότι δεν ήταν μόνον οι εισηγήσεις, μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον παρουσίαζαν και τα ερωτήματα του κοινού). Μια πρώτη παρατήρηση, κρίνοντας από τη συμμετοχή: Οι περισσότεροι μεταφραστές έχουν την εντελώς λανθασμένη αίσθηση πως είναι πολύ μικροί για να τους αφορά (hint: _δεν_ είναι, ο ΓΚΠΔ τους αφορά όλους). Δεύτερη παρατήρηση, επίσης από τη συμμετοχή: Ίσως ο τυπικός μεταφραστής έχει μάθει τόσο πολύ να λειτουργεί στο δικό του απομονωμένο περιβάλλον για τη δουλειά του, που πιστεύει πως ό,τι χρειάζεται να ξέρει θα έρθει το ίδιο να τον βρει, μέσω λ.χ. άρθρων σε ιστολόγια ή φόρουμ (hint: _δεν _θα έρθει, θα χρειαστεί ο ίδιος να κάνει ενεργό αναζήτηση για τα πράγματα που τον αφορούν). Και φυσικά, oliver_twisted, _*δεν *_αναφέρομαι σε εσένα και το ερώτημά σου — το οποίο είναι και μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να ανοίξει η κουβέντα ιδίως για όσους δεν έχουν ακριβή αίσθηση του πόσο επηρεάζονται από τον ΓΚΠΔ.

Οπότε, αν υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα θεωρώ πως είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να τα συζητήσουμε. Επίσης, επειδή αφενός είναι πρόβλεψη του ΓΚΠΔ κι αφετέρου είναι ένας εξαιρετικός τρόπος για επίτευξη σημαντικού μέρους των απαιτήσεων συμμόρφωσης, θεωρώ πως χρειάζεται να ανοίξουμε το συντομότερο το θέμα της ανάγκης για έναν Κώδικα Δεοντολογίας για την προστασία των δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα από τους παρόχους μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών, καθώς και του περιεχομένου του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2018)

ΟΚ, ας ξεκινήσουμε με κάτι βασικό:

*ΓΚΠΔ* = Γενικός Κανονισμός για την Προστασία Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα (GDPR)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2018)

oliver_twisted said:


> Are your tools and technology secure?
> Neither your organisation nor your LSP should be using free/open-source machine translation engines such as Google Translate, as you are giving the system a worldwide license to use, host, store and publish the content (definitely not GDPR compliant). Your LSP should be using a secure machine translation environment, which is only available to you and the LSP.


Αυτό ακούστηκε και στην ημερίδα — αλλά δεν είναι ακριβές.
Πρώτον, δεν έχει εφαρμογή ο ΓΚΠΔ σε _*όλα *_όσα μπορεί να κάνει ένας μεταφραστής. Μπορεί δηλαδή ένας μεταφραστής να χρησιμοποιήσει σε ένα ατόφιο κείμενό του το Google Translate (δεν το συνιστώ, αλλά το αναφέρω) _*χωρίς *_να παραβιάζει τις προβλέψεις του ΓΚΠΔ.
Δεύτερον, εάν έχει κείμενο που _όντως_ εμπίπτει στις προβλέψεις του ΓΚΠΔ, τότε και πάλι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει το Google Translate (δεν το συνιστώ, αλλά το αναφέρω) με κατάλληλη ανωνυμοποίηση _*χωρίς *_να παραβιάζει τις προβλέψεις του ΓΚΠΔ.
Τρίτον, το ότι ένα κείμενο _δεν _εμπίπτει στις προβλέψεις του ΓΚΠΔ _*δεν *_σημαίνει κι ότι το ανέβασμά του στο Google Translate _δεν _θα παραβιάζει άλλες υποχρεώσεις του μεταφραστή (λ.χ. NDA κ.ά.).


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 10, 2018)

Αφήνω και αυτό εδώ.


----------

